# help me to choose between bsnl broadband and sify?



## yashxxx (Feb 13, 2014)

I need unlimited broadband connection for my home.so,which will be better bsnl or sify?
Btw i am from patna.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 13, 2014)

+1 for BSNL broadband despite their B@D service around my area.


----------



## yashxxx (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey ashs1!Which plan you have?
And how is the speed before and after fup?


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 13, 2014)

i use the BBG Combo ULD 900 Combo plan..( *www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_combo_unlim.html )

Before Fup : Upto 2  Mbps till 8 GB ( download speed is about 200-230 kbps)
After Fup :  512 Kbps beyond 8 GB ( download speed is about 50 kbps )


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2014)

+1 to bsnl


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 13, 2014)

One downvote to Bsnl for the bad CC.


----------



## yashxxx (Feb 14, 2014)

Okay so going with bsnl.
Could you guys please answer me few questions-
1.what amount i need to pay during installation like installing charge,security deposit,advance 1 month payment etc(btw i have one router).
2.how is bb uld combo 800(1mbps upto 6gb and after 512kbps).
3.what will be the total monthly rental including taxes?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

yashxxx said:


> Okay so going with bsnl.
> Could you guys please answer me few questions-
> 1.what amount i need to pay during installation like installing charge,security deposit,advance 1 month payment etc(btw i have one router).
> 2.how is bb uld combo 800(1mbps upto 6gb and after 512kbps).
> 3.what will be the total monthly rental including taxes?



i just got my bsnl BB last month. I am on rs 650/pm unlimited plan. i haven't paid anything other than the land phone's cost which is rs 300 or rs 350.
you need to purchase a modem to get internet. just router is not enough.
uld combo 800 dose not include your monthly phone charge. i would either suggest uld 950 which has 4mbps until 8gb .or uld 900 with 2mbps until 8gb .


----------



## yashxxx (Feb 14, 2014)

Ok thanks but what about taxes?
I have heard its 30%.
And i have tplink w8968(modem router).
Do i need anything else?

- - - Updated - - -

Ok thanks but what about taxes?
I have heard its 30%.
And i have tplink w8968(modem router).
Do i need anything else?


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 14, 2014)

yashxxx said:


> Ok thanks but what about taxes?
> I have heard its 30%.
> And i have tplink w8968(modem router).
> Do i need anything else?
> ...



The router/modem is perfect.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

yashxxx said:


> Ok thanks but what about taxes?
> I have heard its 30%.
> And i have tplink w8968(modem router).
> Do i need anything else?
> ...



then you are fine. you dont need to purchase modem.
tax is 12.5 % afaik and 10% discount to government employees is also available.


----------



## yashxxx (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you so much guys for helping me out.


----------

